# A Present From Wife I Dont Want



## 2PUPs (Sep 6, 2012)

Well , at about 4:15 today I get a call from the wife , saying there is a slight problem with the truck that I need to look at . Well , below is a pic of the SLIGHT problem . The truck was moved from street it was hit , to where these pictures are taken .


----------



## pjd (Sep 6, 2012)

Not good! is wife ok? Trucks can be fixed or replaced.


----------



## 2PUPs (Sep 6, 2012)

She is fine , she wasnt in it when it happend , she was at the store , truck was parked on a side street .


----------



## BobF (Sep 6, 2012)

I'll ask if you want it before I give you marital advice. And I'm only asking b/c of the wording in the subject line ....

Would you like some advice?


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 6, 2012)

Thats a huge bummer!


----------



## Julie (Sep 6, 2012)

2pups!!!!!! A present from your wife!!! 
Boy am I going to beat you up on this one


----------



## BobF (Sep 6, 2012)

Julie said:


> 2pups!!!!!! A present from your wife!!!
> Boy am I going to beat you up on this one



I've already offered marital advice. I'm not sure what else can be done!


----------



## andy123 (Sep 6, 2012)

Seems it would need to be a 1 way street for a hit and run on the passenger side. On the upside the 2013s are out.


----------



## Julie (Sep 6, 2012)

BobF said:


> I've already offered marital advice. I'm not sure what else can be done!


 
roflmao, ok you are right! Good luck!


----------



## Deezil (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm just assuming here.. But..

Did someone move the car before the pictures? 

I'd like to meet the person talented enough to hit the car, but not take out the car in front of it, the sign post, the tree or the brick wall on the other side of the sidewalk...

Please tell me someone moved the car 



And be careful there - by the title i wasnt sure if it was the present or the wife you didnt want


----------



## Julie (Sep 6, 2012)

andy123 said:


> Seems it would need to be a 1 way street for a hit and run on the passenger side. On the upside the 2013s are out.


 


Deezil said:


> I'm just assuming here.. But..
> 
> Did someone move the car before the pictures?
> 
> ...


 
Oh will you guys stop it!!!!!! You are not helping this poor woman out at all!


----------



## BobF (Sep 6, 2012)

Julie said:


> Oh will you guys stop it!!!!!! You are not helping this poor woman out at all!



I wonder sometimes how long some of these gets have been married and how it's going.  

"A happy wife = A happy life"


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 6, 2012)

Chad stay positive, think about the post you made about a week ago posted below. 

Just had an amazing dinner at "Otto" in NYC. I had a Barolo and an Alicante (Grenache as I later learned) along with simple olives and prociutto and escarole pizza! The wine list is insane!	

BTW can you post a picture of the wife you did want.  
__________________
Roadpupp (Chad)


----------



## 2PUPs (Sep 6, 2012)

Julie said:


> 2pups!!!!!! A present from your wife!!!
> Boy am I going to beat you up on this one


 
Just make sure you beat up my left side , the right side has had enough , hahaha .


----------



## 2PUPs (Sep 6, 2012)

Deezil said:


> I'm just assuming here.. But..
> 
> Did someone move the car before the pictures?
> 
> ...


Yes the truck was moved she was parked on a side street , when I saw it I didnt want either . I better duck , julie might beat up my left side for sayn that ,


----------



## Wade E (Sep 6, 2012)

So why dont you want your wife? LOL


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 6, 2012)

Deezil said:


> I'm just assuming here.. But..
> 
> Did someone move the car before the pictures?
> 
> ...


----------



## 2PUPs (Sep 6, 2012)

Julie , I got a question for you . Being that your a woman driver , do they make training wheels , and the rubber bumpers for vehicles , like the ones they hang off the sides of boats, hahahaha . Now for my exit before you really beat me up .


----------



## Julie (Sep 7, 2012)

2PUPs said:


> Julie , I got a question for you . Being that your a woman driver , do they make training wheels , and the rubber bumpers for vehicles , like the ones they hang off the sides of boats, hahahaha . Now for my exit before you really beat me up .


 
ROFLMAO, you better leave!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grapeman (Sep 7, 2012)

That's why she drives the jeep 2Pups, she just runs over the top of little road obstacles such as yourself! She hardly notices the bump and just puts 'er in 4WD!


----------



## Julie (Sep 7, 2012)

grapeman said:


> That's why she drives the jeep 2Pups, she just runs over the top of little road obstacles such as yourself! She hardly notices the bump and just puts 'er in 4WD!


 

Oh Grapeman you are so smart


----------



## grapeman (Sep 7, 2012)

Yeah, I am often called a smart a$$!


----------



## Julie (Sep 7, 2012)

grapeman said:


> Yeah, I am often called a smart a$$!


 
LOL, how long have you been married?


----------



## roadpupp (Sep 7, 2012)

Runningwolf. 

I didn't post this. But thanks for the reminder that life and wine has its ups and downs! 

2 pups and roadpupp are not one and the same. 

2 pups sorry to hear about the messed up Truck. 

Chad


----------



## grapeman (Sep 7, 2012)

Julie said:


> LOL, how long have you been married?


34 years now - I took her out to dinner last year for 33 as usual and then 3 and a third months later took her out again to celebrate a third of a century being happily married to her.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 7, 2012)

roadpupp said:


> Runningwolf.
> 
> I didn't post this. But thanks for the reminder that life and wine has its ups and downs!
> 
> ...


 
Oops , sorry my mistake


----------



## 2PUPs (Sep 8, 2012)

grapeman said:


> That's why she drives the jeep 2Pups, she just runs over the top of little road obstacles such as yourself! She hardly notices the bump and just puts 'er in 4WD!


 
Uh Oh , We are thinking about driving to Fla this december, I`ll be doing the driving , Makes note to self, go around PA , way around , dont want to get run over by julie , we all know how them women drivers are  , hahahaha .


----------

